# 2011 270Bh



## Paul and Rhonda (Jul 14, 2010)

We have just sold our 21RS and have the chance to buy a new 2011 270BH. Does anyone have any feedback. Paul & Rhonda


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The 270BH is a discontinued model, so you should be able to get a pretty good price on it. Is it a 10th Anniversary edition? I think the changes that the Anniversary model brought are well worth any additional cost.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't believe they built any 10th Anniversary models in the 270.

The 292BHS replaced the 270.


----------



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 270BH.

Really love the size of the slide and roominess of the dinnette.

One thing I don't like is the size of the bathroom (too small) but I was willing to sacrifice for more usable space upfront. It can be a challenge when sitting







. I tried one of the shower curtain extensions and got tired of fighting the shower curtain, so I installed an accordian style shower door which I highly recommend.

I also find that there is a lack of counter space for appliances (coffee maker, toaster).

I slept on the air bed sofa several times and find it to be quite comfortable (and it didn't leak air). For a 27 foot trailer this model has plenty of sleeping space (up to 8) including the 2 bunks (for small kids).

I don't like the dinnette table and plan to replace it at some point (too heavy and difficult to use).

I thought I would like the outside grill but find it too small for actual cooking other than 2 small pots.

The electric awning is nice, but you'll need to be careful with high winds which can bend the extension arms.

I tow my 270BH with a Nissan Titan and have no problems, but if you tow with full tanks you may want a stronger tow vehicle.

Overall I love my 270BH


----------

